# Wanted R35 GTR



## GTR_NZ (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi, 

Been a member for years but finally in the position to buy a GTR. 

Ideally looking for a remapped one and must have had the bell housing done unless reflected in the price. 

PM me with what you have please. 

Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I would be much more specific than that and search daily for a good car on places like
pistonheads
autotrader
forum here

but above all post in the correct section for maximum response


----------



## unifiedwhisper (Nov 27, 2017)

Skint said:


> I would be much more specific than that and search daily for a good car on places like
> pistonheads
> autotrader
> forum here
> ...


Couldnt agree more. Lay the specifics to catch more response.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Any updates?


----------

